# Importing wood products



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

I am sorting out shippers to bring my house contents to Portugal from the USA. I am being told that Portugal has VERY strict rules about the import of wood products. Do you know anything about this??? Does this include wood pallets / boxes holding chatels??? Any guidance would be appreciated.

TonyK


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*wood*

I can´t answer your question. Don´t know anything about the subject. Suggest you call the Portuguese embassy/consulate about it. 
John999


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Tonyk, your question has left me quaking(?) with fear. I have just moved from Johannesburg to Portugal and put all my household contents in a container that will be arriving middle of November. I have wooden dining room furniture, wooden stands, kists, decorative pieces, crated items etc, I hope that all this is not going to be confiscated. Will let you know as soon as all my stuff gets cleared, hope it will be on time to give you the info. The only thing the consulate told me was that CFC fridges would not be accepted in Pt and my wine collection had to stay behind. When do you think you will be coming? Nelinha


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

We brought over everything from our home including a car, wooden bedroom sets, motorcycles, clothes, etc....no problem.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Tonyk, Just received my container and I'm glad to say that we had no problems with any of the wood items. We even had a wall clock in a wooden crate and that came through as well. The only payment we had to make on this side was 450 euros for customs levies (taxas de alfandega). Good luck with your move. Nelinha


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

nelinha said:


> Hi Tonyk, Just received my container and I'm glad to say that we had no problems with any of the wood items. We even had a wall clock in a wooden crate and that came through as well. The only payment we had to make on this side was 450 euros for customs levies (taxas de alfandega). Good luck with your move. Nelinha


Nelinha,

Very pleased for you. We have decided to take no chances and will deliver to the UK first (its 2/3 the price anyway). Like a lot of places it seems who does the Customs clearance, what side of bed they got out of and whether the sun was shining or not!

Enjoy Portugal! Tony


----------

